
Poe's Law: A parody of fundamentalism will always be mistaken as real by someone - rms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvVAV09-dQ8
======
rms
This video is Poe's Law (<http://rationalwiki.com/wiki/Poe%27s_Law>) in
action. The video elicits vicious hatred from the Youtube commenters but is
really an exceptionally clever parody. This one did fool at me first; Poe's
Law holds.

